# SNOW WATCH



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

So who has snow, when and how much ?

We are due snow in Luton at some point this afternoon and it blumming ​


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

None here, and not forecasted to get any either


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

We live in North Wales near the Denbigh moores and usually get snow so just waiting for it they reckon we wont get it just yet but OMG it is ruddy freezing was -2.5 at 10 am this morning. Shell hope DH gets home ok later on.
lol
Lou
xxxxxxxxx​


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

In Berkshire and still have none


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

it was snowing here this morning im in the north east, it looked lovely + was just starting to lay but now the sun is out + think its all going, wonder if we get more later, i will let you all know  

xxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

i am in north yorkshire and its been snowing here most of the day but keeps melting then re-covering again...me thinks i could be very slippery out there tonight!

xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

None in shropshire yet, but by heck its COLD!!!!

~Dizzi~


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

We have snow lots of ot but now its raining


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

we have been snowing in the north east, it keeps stopping and starting and the sun has been out once.
but its started snowing again.
even my boss coudln't get into work today because of the snow but then again he does live in the country!    though i think he just wnated to stay at home with his new puppy!


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

We had a sprinkling that started at about 7.30am, not that you'd know now, its all gone


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

No snow yet in Norf London, but I think it's scheduled for this afternoon here ... but it's very *COLD*

Bels xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

The sky is very white looking here but no snow yet.....   hope it comes soon so i can let my Husky puppy out to play in it!!!


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

We've had snow, sun (melted most of it), snow, sun (melted again), snow and strong winds, now nothing - snow on ground and rooftops, but melted off tree branches.

I'm in Perth, Scotland not Australia!

Gayl x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Im in Northamptonshire and its snowing ever so slightly if you squint and really stare at the sky! 

Julia


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol coxy


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hiya

Im in Loch Lomond and its snowing heavily here and landing   

Sanjo xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Still nothing here in Berkshire but am hoping 

It is flippin cold tho brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

We have that feeling in the air now, with a slight flurry but nothing major yet.
I know something is about to happen, my cat has just shot in at 100 mph


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

We had a bit of sleety snow here in Berks but nothing settled and its stopped now


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No snow here in London ! 
I'm in City at moment but shall be leaving for home ~ SE London ~ very soon....just in case it does start and the trains become a nightmare ! It looks a bit "damp" out there so really need it to freeze and then snow lots during the night ! 









I want snow !!!







Although it's never that great here...always turns to brown slush within a matter of hours !









Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

North East Scotland/Grampians we're getting hammered with it. (as usual)  

Looks lovely though, we've had about 12cm so quite deep


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well it didn't even settle a ickle bit, still blumming freeeezing thou. 
I have to go outside in a min to put the bins out and I am gonna look like this


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Shell, did you scare it away?    Spent all afternoon waiting for it      



Fluffs xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Still no snow 

Although managed to get out of work and onto early train...only for it to have a fault just outside London Bridge, sat there for ages then terminated at next stop and I ended up waiting and getting on my usual train than came through...bl00dy typical 


Where's the snow in London 


N xx


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Weve had a good cover of snow all day in Durham.  Wasnt very pleasant driving into work this morning. 

Hopefully it wont stick around too long

xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

snow its     it will all be gone tomorrow now its raining.


kel


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Still tons of snow here


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

Walking home from work at 5 the snow we did have this morning had all gone. Were supposed to be getting sleet 2moro thougg


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

MrsRedcap said:


> Still tons of snow here


Blow some this way 









N x


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

we had rain but nothing now!


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi I live in Burton on trent, staffordshire and we havent had any at all


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Woke up to about 2 inches or so     thought dh was winding me up but nope it was deffo out there waiting for me hate  snow but no doubt we have had some we will be bound for more got snowed in for 5 days last year in Feb


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have had about 8+ inches here. Had to dig the car out   and no sooner are the ploughs clearing it, it's getting covered again.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i'd prefer your 8 inches to my 2 WINK WINK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

roflmao^


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Trust you two to lower the tone   

I think I def scarred all the snow away, it threatened to but nothing happened


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

cant believe you have turned this thread to trash you mucky lot  

nothing here today, when come out of work the sky was lovely + red (it was dark though) + you could smell snow but it rained instead  

xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

U cud smell snow was that the white kind or the yellow snow  ?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

you know what i mean  

xxx


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

Cleg- that was the smell of the building, lol!


----------

